# Cervelo s1



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

How do I get this 18ish pound bike lower. 

I plan on changing wheelsets so you can give suggestions on what wheels too.

here are the specs/components

Frame	Cervelo aluminum w/Smartwall technology
Fork	3T Funda PRO, carbon
Headset	Cane Creek
Rims/Wheels	Shimano R500
Hubs	See Rims/Wheels
Spokes	See Rims/ Wheels
Tires	Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick
Crankset	FSA Gossamer
Chainwheel	50/34
Front Derailleur	Shimano Ultegra SL
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Ultegra SL
Rear Cogs	Shimano Ultegra, 10 speed: 12-25
Shifters	Shimano Ultegra SL
Handlebars	FSA Omega
Stem	FSA OS 190LX
Brake Levers	Shimano Ultegra SL
Brakes	Cervelo Mach 2
Saddle	Selle San Marco Ponza
Seat Post	Cervelo two-position


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Changing out the stock wheels will probably allow you save the most weight. I went from some stock felt wheels on my F5 that had Zaffiro's on them to SRAM S30 Sprints with some lighter tubes and Conti 4000s' and probably saved in the neighborhood of 300-400 grams. I then swapped the Shimano 105 running gear for SRAM Rival at time of purchase and dropped another 100 grams. When I swapped the stock handlebar and stem for the Felt Devox bar and stem another roughly 200 grams was lost. My bike was equipped with a Gossamer BB30 compact crank and the shop swapped it at time of purchase for a small upgrade price to a SRAM Force BB30 compact crank and again another few hundred grams was lost. Most of all I did was done at time of purchase so swapping a majority of the parts did not cost me that much. The Felt Devox bar and stem was on sale through the Felt website for 1/2 off, otherwise that would have been an expensive upgrade. I sold the stock wheelset which offset the price of the S30's a bit. All told my bike stock was somewhere near 18 pounds and it's now sub 16 with pedals and cages. Saving weight can be very costly. Sometimes its easier and more cost effective to just quit eating pizza and fried chicken to save some weight.

In summary though, your wheels/tires and the Gossamer crank might be your best place to lose some unwanted weight, after that maybe your bar and stem might get you down another little bit.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

How much money do you have/want to spend? 

Personally, if I had an S1 and wanted to lighten things up on a budget here is what I'd do:

*Wheels:* Custom-built 45-55mm deep carbon wheels with no-name Taiwanese rims and good hubs
*Components*: Full Sram Rival build, compact crank to save weight, 11-23 cassette
*Handlebars:* FSA wing pro compact
*Stem:* FSA OS-99 (I scored one on eBay for under $20, very light alloy stem)
*Saddle:* Fizik Antares (it's the only saddle I ride and it is reasonably light)
*Seat Post:* Can't change this part! If I could I would get the one-position version that comes with the S2/S3 but Cervelo tells you NOT to.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Losing weight on a bike can be an expensive endeavor on your wallet.

Probably the biggest single item will probably be the wheels. The R500 are anchors.


----------



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

So i am actually going with the 51 cm which is 18.13 lbs without pedals or cages. 

For fun I took off the front wheel (shimano r500) and it went down to 15.30

I could really make this a very very light aluminum race bike if I wanted.

I am either getting a standard racing double crank( fsa gossamer) or shimano ultegra or 105 crank.

anyone know the pros and cons of the shimano cranks?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I've always felt that Shimano cranks shift better than FSA cranks and are likely stiffer. The Shimano one should be lighter, too, even the 105 model (when compared to the Gossamer).

By the way, the difference in weight you measured is about 1285 grams. Figure 280g for the tire, another 100g for the tube (that's generous), leaving 900 for the wheel. No problem saving at least half a pound on that wheel alone, plus a little more if you go to a lightweight tire and tube (but you lose reliability).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Race what ya got. I'm more than a bit of a weight weenie, but just ride and race until you have $.


----------

